# Sore Lower back on longer rides.



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

I have just bought my first road bike (Giant TCR SL) and I am just a recreational rider, but on any rides over 20 miles and get get a really sore lower back, especially after a big climb. I have only had it 2 weeks BTW, and before this I was on a hybrid for about a year and a half.

Is this something that I will get used to? Or is something else a miss?


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

You're going to get several answers to this. Here's my input...

When I first started riding seriously last year, I would get a really sore lower back, pretty much regardless of the length of the ride. However, the more I rode, the less it hurt and eventually, it stopped hurting, period. (Now and then, depending, it will get a little achy, but nothing like it used to.) Now I'm doing 20-22 miles daily, and rides of 40-60 on weekends, and my back, again, is pretty much okay.

It's a combo of your lower back muscles not being used to the workout (yes, riding a bike will work your lower back, especially if you're pushing yourself) and the posture. Once you've ridden more, your muscles will adjust and build, therefore solving the majority of your problem.

Another BIG thing that may be affecting your situation is your bike fit. Were you fitted? Did you get the correct size bike? Also, make sure that you shift around a bit when riding. Don't get stuck in the same position. Get out of the saddle for a second or two on downhills...Change from the hoods to the drops now and then depending on your need for speed, etc. Changing positions helps everything on rides, including your back.

Again, I'm only speaking from my own experience, but you're describing my exact situation almost a year ago. If your situation is the same as mine, give it some time and it will solve itself with training.


----------



## skiierx (Feb 20, 2008)

Try stretching a couple times a day and see if that helps. If you have not had chronic lower back pain then Tuck most likely hit the nail on the head as they say. Your back is not used to the position (probably used the sitting up on the hybrid) and needs some time.

If you did not get a basic fit then I would go to the shop where you bought and tell them what is going on and ask if they can look at your fit. The shop I bought my bike a few years ago offered a free basic fit and have since done a refit at no cost (even when I offered to pay)...I did however bring them some good local beer!

Good luck


----------



## torch511 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ride a lot - you need to give your body time to adjust.

After that, bike fit. Nothing beats a professional fitting for comfort but recreational riders can play with the fit of their bike on their own and find a position that works for them.


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yes, I was fitted for the bike, but that does not mean that everything is perfect. I have gone back about 4 times so far to get little adjusts (and opinions) on the bike. 

I have never had a problem with my lower back before and as soon as I am off the bike I have no pain at all. 

I was once a pro swimmer and I only really have one gear whenever I do any sports and that is flat out. I can't do a leisurely ride to save my life. But, this cycling gig is a whole different ball game for me. Absolutely addicted to the speed of riding a road bike.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Hopefully the shop gave you a proper fitting. A too high saddle could direct excessive use of those lower back muscles or connecting tissues. Thankfully, it doesn't sound like your vertebra/discs as a source of your discomfort.

If your back pains you only while climbing, look into a couple other solutions: one, your pedal stroke, and two, a few exercises to strengthen your core. Most likely your issue will simply disappear over time, but improving your core and stroke will improve performance. Lots of RBR threads on these topics. Or you can Google it.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

JapanDave said:


> I was once a pro swimmer and I only really have one gear whenever I do any sports and that is flat out.


That could just be the problem. If you watch the pros during road races, you'll see them take many tiny "breaks" all the time: coast for a few seconds, pedal while standing without having to, stretch a leg, sit up for a few seconds, shake out some muscles. What makes this possible without losing speed is the draft in the peloton. But when riding by yourself, any of these small relaxers result in a loss of speed, which you loathe.

Also keep in mind that the difference between recreational riders and pro/am racers is this: the recreational riders don't go fast enough when they go fast and don't go slow enough when they go slow. In other words, a steady diet of "flat out" is NOT the way to become really fast.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes. Make sure your fit is reasonable and ride a lot. It may seem counter to the conventional wisdom, but I found that lowering the bars was better for my back. The tops of my bars are 10 cm below the top of my saddle. I'm an average 5' 9", 165 lb geezer. Lowering the bars also helped my wife who had pain in her middle back.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Do exercises to strengthen your core muscle groups. Crunches, planks, push-ups, yoga, watever. This will help to support your back. Do this experiment: when your back is aching, tense your abs - does this reduce the ache? If yes, then it is likely that a weak core is contributing to your back pains.

The other advice is good as well (ensure your fit is good, stretching).




-------------------------------------


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd advise you to raise the bars to about saddle height, do some sit-ups, and ride more in the drops - your back will adjust and the bar height will be "sensible" that has been my experience, but I had all kinds of aches and pains when I came back to the road.


----------



## razredge (Feb 3, 2011)

Lots of good advice, the core workouts, stretching, and altering your positions while riding would help. Just curious though with regards to your bike fit, do they have you in an aggressive position, or slightly more upright when your on the hoods? (A quick way to answer this is by looking at your saddle to handle bar height ratio/difference. If your handlebar is lower than your saddle...like the pros, then its quite aggressive and you'll be leaning quite forward, and putting quite a bit of stress on your back. If its the same then you'll be more upright.) Stem length is another thing to consider...but I won't go over that for now.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

When you push a lot of watts (a hard gear, like up a hill), the body tends to use the lower back muscles more to balance out the leg muscles which are doing the majority of the work. You'll notice when you push really hard that your hips will rock a little, as you utilize your back muscles more. What is probably occurring is that you are overtaxing those smaller back muscles and getting muscle pain. Try stretching out the back during the ride while going down hills. This can help a lot. But, mostly as your back muscles strengthen, the back pain should lessen over time.


----------



## Phaseshift (Mar 21, 2012)

what about someone that has a damaged L5, not a herniated disc but on the way to one. Would riding make my lower back hurt more or will it help.


----------



## Emdy (Aug 7, 2010)

A lot of good advice here but I will chime in. How about pedal technique? Most people tend to push down when climbing instead of pulling up. Try that to help you with your lowerback.


----------



## jamesaka2 (Mar 16, 2012)

well I've seen a lot of solid advise on this forum so far. Just to repeat some of it though, keep riding & it'll disappear (just like the legs ached at first), try core exercises if it won't go away as well. What I haven't seen mentioned yet, is that maybe your pedal technique is what's causing the problem. Cyclists whom mash on the pedals (Jan Ullrich) while going harder, they are causing not only their knees trouble, they are also causing their lower back problems (Jan had back surgery). I used to mash & had pain for a while & I was only 20 years old, lol, now at 21 I haven't had any pain & have increased my fitness on the bike tenfold. Try riding on the gear that seems just way too easy for you, then shift one cog down, that should be "the ideal" at least it is for me. A variance on the workouts are great too however, but too much of one thing is always bad (for the fitness or the well-being of your lower back).

Hope this helps you!


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

While low back pain may be caused by poor bike fit, a weak core, or bad technique, it's also often caused by tight hamstrings. Stretch them before, during and after rides. Ideally, hold the stretch for at least a minute on each leg.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pull ups*



Emdy said:


> How about pedal technique? Most people tend to push down when climbing instead of pulling up. Try that to help you with your lowerback.


That might help as a "change of pace" (like standing) but it is not realistic for any amount of time. When you say "Most people tend to push down" be aware that includes the top professionals in the sport. Virtually nobody pulls up to any significant extent and our bodies are not designed or developed to do that.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

As you ride more, you will have imbalances. You may ride through them, you may not. Lower back discomfort is typical and requires development of spine support muscles. This is not "core" work as generally understood. See, for example, Better Posture Today! Back Pain? Free videos from FoundationTraining.com!! - YouTube

And the accompanying book "Foundation", by Dr. Eric Goodman and Peter Park. Forward by Lance Armstrong.

There are others (harder to find) that outline the same program, but the Goodman information is readily available on the web. Enjoy the process of becoming a better rider!


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

seriously, you've just started riding and your body will adjust and get stronger where it needs to be.

you've been fit, so just leave it as is and give yourself some time....don't try to do too much, if your back is sore give it a rest for a few days before doing another ride.

if its still an issue in a few weeks time, then try some of the above.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Ride more.. stretch.. It takes time as mentioned already.
However.. do some core strengthening work. front planks and side planks do wonders for stability. Add planks in on easy days or every other day and you'll see improvements.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

JapanDave said:


> I have just bought my first road bike (Giant TCR SL) and I am just a recreational rider, but on any rides over 20 miles and get get a really sore lower back, especially after a big climb. I have only had it 2 weeks BTW, and before this I was on a hybrid for about a year and a half.
> 
> Is this something that I will get used to? Or is something else a miss?


You may be stretched too much on the bike. You went from an upright position (hybrid) to a more tucked position (road). You need to maintain a bend on your elbows when on the hoods. If your elbows are locked straight you will feel it on your hands and lower back when on longer rides and after a climb.


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

I know it sounds counter intuitive but tightening your stomach muscles will really help back pain, particularly lower stomach muscles. In effect, this shifts some of the stress from your lower back to your stomach which relieves the lower back.

All of the things mentioned above can lead to lower back pain but I've found the best long-term solution to be pilates. One session a week has increased my flexibility and decreased my back pain. It's all about the core.


----------



## JapanDave (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am certainly up to speed on how strengthening core and stomach muscles will help support your back, so thanks for the ideas there. 

I just figured it will be a case of getting my body used to riding in this position. I like the fit of my bike, it is very comfortable as is, but after hearing a lot of the advise here, I think I just peddle too hard and it is straining my back. I averaged 21 mph yesterday on a 20 mile ride with a few climbs and came back wrecked. I have to say I do pull up with my legs, it is not all push. 

I am going to have to find a partner to ride with to pace me.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Like everyone else said, it'll get better as your back strengthens and gets used to the motions of cycling. I'll add that when my back starts to feel even a tiny bit sore, I try to sit upright and ride hands free for 30 seconds here and there, assuming I'm not in traffic where that is dangerous. This stretches my back and relaxes the muscles just enough that it keeps me from getting sore.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

I have used the following book for my low back issues: 

Amazon.com: Treat Your Own Back 9th Ed (802-9) (9780987650405): Robin A McKenzie: Books

They are simple, quick and effective. Between sitting at a computer and riding my bike, these exercises correct poor posture.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Terex said:


> As you ride more, you will have imbalances. You may ride through them, you may not. Lower back discomfort is typical and requires development of spine support muscles. This is not "core" work as generally understood. See, for example, Better Posture Today! Back Pain? Free videos from FoundationTraining.com!! - YouTube
> 
> And the accompanying book "Foundation", by Dr. Eric Goodman and Peter Park. Forward by Lance Armstrong.
> 
> There are others (harder to find) that outline the same program, but the Goodman information is readily available on the web. Enjoy the process of becoming a better rider!


I second this recommendation, particularly the 12-minute and 18-minute Foundation workout. The former in particular is designed for cyclists.

12 min to Perfect Posture: Free Foundation Training videos with Dr. Eric Goodman - YouTube

I sit for 8+ hours a day on top of cycling, and the Foundation workouts have largely eliminated my back pain that I used to get from hard riding days or long work days.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wim said:


> .....the difference between recreational riders and pro/am racers is this: the recreational riders don't go fast enough when they go fast and don't go slow enough when they go slow. In other words, a steady diet of "flat out" is NOT the way to become really fast.


Isn't *that* the truth.


----------



## sethkauf (Aug 28, 2012)

*Saddle Angle has an impact doesn't it?*

Flat...up...down...all can impact lower back soreness...even for experienced riders.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

A bit late but, try to understand the importance of hip position/forward pelvic tilt. I didn't get it until a very good and knowledgable racer actually showed me. Here is the original blog from Joe Friel about it: Joe Friel's Blog: Road Bike Posture

Anywho, that and back, core and stabilization exercises plus a bit of rinse and repeat with stretching mixed in and you should be ok.


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Terex said:


> As you ride more, you will have imbalances. You may ride through them, you may not. Lower back discomfort is typical and requires development of spine support muscles. This is not "core" work as generally understood. See, for example, Better Posture Today! Back Pain? Free videos from FoundationTraining.com!! - YouTube
> 
> And the accompanying book "Foundation", by Dr. Eric Goodman and Peter Park. Forward by Lance Armstrong.
> 
> There are others (harder to find) that outline the same program, but the Goodman information is readily available on the web. Enjoy the process of becoming a better rider!


The exercises in the Foundation book have really helped me a lot. I recommend the book to anyone experiencing lower back pain. Also, in addition to fit, stretching, core exercises and not pedaling too hard, make sure you are positioned correctly on the bike. Your bend should be at the hips, with your back relatively straight. You should be supporting yourself with your core muscles - not too much weight on your hands.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I had this problem with prior bike with too long top tube (even though fitted by Giovanni Pinarello). My newer bike fits like a glove- no lower back pain despite long rides with much climbing.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

MPov said:


> The exercises in the Foundation book have really helped me a lot. I recommend the book to anyone experiencing lower back pain. Also, in addition to fit, stretching, core exercises and not pedaling too hard, make sure you are positioned correctly on the bike. Your bend should be at the hips, with your back relatively straight. You should be supporting yourself with your core muscles - not too much weight on your hands.


Thanks for the info - I just ordered this book and will give it a shot.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> Ride more.. stretch.. It takes time as mentioned already.
> However.. do some core strengthening work. front planks and side planks do wonders for stability. Add planks in on easy days or every other day and you'll see improvements.


You were done after the first two words.


----------



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

I also have lower back pain when changing from hybrid bike to road bike! Quite sure it is the posture changing from upright to aggressive, because I got pain earlier if I lean forward more. Just like you, I need to ride more and I am using the drop bar more as part of the exercise!


----------



## rustylion (Nov 19, 2012)

*this was spot on*

The below is the advice your need to follow:



torch511 said:


> Ride a lot - you need to give your body time to adjust.
> 
> After that, bike fit. Nothing beats a professional fitting for comfort but recreational riders can play with the fit of their bike on their own and find a position that works for them.


----------

